

New BitTorrent Sync API - jimmcslim
http://blog.getsync.com/2015/07/15/get-the-new-bittorrent-sync-api/

======
jimmcslim
BitTorrent have announced a new API for BitTorrent Sync. They seem pretty
focused on monetizing it through requiring a licensed key (apart from an eval
key for development). I wonder how successful that will be, given that Sync is
a paid product itself (well, for a certain level of features).

